# ¿Merece la pena estudiar Filología Inglesa?



## Kuja (8 Abr 2015)

Tras mis estudios de turismo que no llevaron a buen puerto, y años currando aqui currando allá, me estoy plantenado hacer unas pelillas este verano para comenzar una carrera.
He pensado en esta, porque ya tengo el Advanced y creo que me resultará más fácil, no obstante no lo tengo muy claro. 
¿Hay futuro para alguien con esta carrera?


----------



## KUTRONIO (8 Abr 2015)

No, mejor que hagas una ingeniería pero es mucho mas jodida y no creo que te sirva para mucho como hace 30 años


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (8 Abr 2015)

Te diría que siempre merece la pena estudiar, en general. La filología inglesa es fascinante si te gustan las lenguas. A mi me ha valido para trabajar en multinacionales.

Si lo que buscas es una salida laboral y no eres amante de la folología, estudia ingés y punto.


----------



## Kuja (8 Abr 2015)

hombre tengo el titulo de Advanced de Cambridge, y la verdad que para poco me ha valido, por no decir nada. Por eso sopesaba la carrera.
¿Son cuatro años, o siguen siendo cinco?

" mejor pollología"...sois una caxondos


----------



## ferengi (8 Abr 2015)

[youtube]bYYbxYH2LOc[/youtube]

[youtube]foHYaPoY3os[/youtube]


----------



## Kuja (8 Abr 2015)

Así que son 4 años al final.
Ya he visto el tipo de asignaturas y sí, la verdad que veo mucha paja tonta de padding en los años.
Lo cierto es que quizá haría mucho mejor en preparar el Proficiency, pero un salto considerable desde el Advanced, y la verdad es que aquí en España no le veo mucha utilidad al inglés mas allá del postureo curricular.
Ya veo la conclusión de siempre...estudiar ingeniería. 
Ciertamente, y como muchos, estoy en un punto de mi vida que no sé qué hacer. Hago trabajos temporales diversos aquí allí, pero me da para simplemente no pedir a los papis. Y voy camino a los 30, y no sé yo, oigan.


----------



## Europio75 (9 Abr 2015)

No sirve absolutamente de nada, ni para profesor de academia de idiomas.

Cuando alguien quiera contratar a alguien por cuestiones ideomáticas, lo contratará con ese requisito y le va a importar una mierda si Oliver Cromwell se peinaba hacia atrás o con la raya en medio.

Se de dos filólogos que estudiaron eso y se han comido los mocos absoluta y totalmente. 

Si quieres currar cuando salgas de la universidad, estudia medicina, puede que derecho y paremos de contar, si pretendes trabajar en España, si piensas salir fuera, bueno, pues derecho ni de coña, pero medicina o quizás alguna ingeniería puede que te abran puertas, sobre todo medicina o similares.

Hay muchas carreras inútiles que no valen ni para trabajar ni para hacerte más listo ni más culto y una de esas es la de filología, que está muy bien si tienes claro que tu meta en la vida es vivir de las rentas de papá o ser funcionario, pero si no eres niño de papá y el tema funcionarial no lo contemplas, pues como que no.


----------



## kenny220 (9 Abr 2015)

conozco a un filologo inglés, daba clases en academia preparando a otros para oposiciones, etc,etc
al final hizo magisterio, y ahora estña metido en un cole de maestro de inglés, así que me dá que filología sola, de poco vale.


----------



## pechelle (9 Abr 2015)

Me parece que no vale de mucho ya que hoy día con los colegios bilingües es necesario alguien que además de dominar ingles sepa de otra materia

Y para preparar y tal siempre van a preferir un nativo


----------



## Mad_Marx (9 Abr 2015)

Filologia + master cap + opos, esa es la unica manera de tener curro con filologia.

Turismo puentea a traduccion, mirate que te quitan.


----------



## ferengi (9 Abr 2015)

Hombre, no sé , yo a los únicos que estudiaron filología, están currando en academias, no ganan mil euros (ganan unos 500) eso si deben hacer unas 20 o 25 horas. 

Desde luego , al menos desde mi experiencia (tampoco es que conozca muchos filologos), es de la carrera con menos paro o al menos los que menos se comen los mocos. Aunque sean haciendo algo.


----------



## Joeng Jan (9 Abr 2015)

Yo no lo haría. El inglés ya se da por sabido. Es que a veces ni te lo preguntan en las entrevistas de trabajo. La búsqueda de trabajo es una competición y te tienes que desmarcar de los tropecientos que tienen un perfil similar al tuyo. Siento decirlo pero gente que hable inglés + español hay muchísimos.

A no ser que quieras ser profesor (y chungo...nativos, no lo olvides) es que no hace ni falta hablarlo con super mega nivel C2-oxford-cambridge-superman. 

Hoy en día lo que te da curro es conocer a la persona adecuada y en el lugar adecuado.


----------



## palodearia (9 Abr 2015)

Estudiar filología inglesa porque tienes un certificado de inglés (o incluso aunque lo domines), tiene el mismo sentido que estudiar filología hispánica, porque hablas español.

Usa esas pelas y tiempo en montarte algo por tu cuenta, o busca otra alternativa que te vaya a aportar más si es que tu finalidad es la laboral.


----------



## billyjoe87 (9 Abr 2015)

ferengi dijo:


> Hombre, no sé , yo a los únicos que estudiaron filología, están currando en academias, no ganan mil euros (ganan unos 500) eso si deben hacer unas 20 o 25 horas.
> 
> Desde luego , al menos desde mi experiencia (tampoco es que conozca muchos filologos),* es de la carrera con menos paro* o al menos los que menos se comen los mocos. Aunque sean haciendo algo.






> En la otra cara de la moneda se encuentra el grupo de estudios con mayores dificultades para lograr encontrar trabajo. Los titulados que concluyen sus estudios en la rama de Ciencias Experimentales –Biología, Ciencias Ambientales y Química–, albergan una tasa de desempleo del 32% y del 30% de empleabilidad. Según los expertos, se trata de carreras que se han quedado un poco rezagadas en los últimos años ya que, la investigación ha sufrido un parón importante debido a los recortes. También están la mayoría de carreras de las ramas de Humanidades, que con una tasa de empleabilidad del 39,36%, alberga las titulaciones con mayor porcentaje de desempleo. De hecho, con casi siete de cada diez titulados en el paro, la licenciatura en Humanidades se sitúa a la cabeza de la carrera con mayor tasa de desempleo.* Le sigue la licenciatura en Filología Inglesa, con el 47.83% de los titulados en el paro.* Además a la dificultad, se les añade que titulaciones, como Magisterio, están abocadas a finalizar en oposiciones para ingresar en el cuerpo docente, especialmente en el de Primaria y Secundaria.



Fuente: Titulaciones que dan luz al empleo - Diario JAEN


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Abr 2015)

Conoci una filologa inglesa que oriento su carrera hacia el comercio internacional, complementando con otro idioma, la tia era muy lista, fue la primera en unas becas de comercio internacional muy jugosas, además tenia formación complementaria en master de comercio, claro.

Para cualquier curro internacional de comercio con esa carrera, 2 idiomas y formación en comercio te vale.

Todas las carreras son la puerta de entrada a muchas cosas, claro, hay que complementarlas con mas cosas y sobre todo 2 idiomas con buena competencia.

Tu mismo, mira tambien si lo que tienes hecho, lo dudo, al ser carrera media te serviria para temas de comercio complementadolo con otro idioma, la pega es que necesitarias nivel licenciatura y formación en comercio


----------



## pepejoaki (9 Abr 2015)

Yo soy Licenciado (y Doctor) en Filología Inglesa. (además de otras cosas). Si te gusta muchísimo el tema, es un extraordinario baño cultural y no me arrepiento de haberla elegido a los 18 años. Ahora bien, para vivir bien de ello, tienes que ser de los mejores. Destacar y demostrar que tienes más intereses y más mundo. Para que te llamen para ser profe universitario en USA, para asesorar en organismos internacionales, para mil cosas. Y para trabajar a alto nivel en temas como relaciones institucionales, por ejemplo. 

Terminé en 1996 y nunca he estado en el paro. Es verdad que hice oposiciones. Pero no vivo de ellas hace tiempo.


----------



## Rocker (9 Abr 2015)

Si te lo sabes montar bien después de tener la carrera y tiras por meterte en el sector empresarial sí que puedes tener más futuro que con turismo.
La otra opción es que quieras la carrera para opositar por secundaria y ser profe con trabajo fijo, pero las oposiciones no son para todo el mundo, son muy duras las de secundaria, muchísimo más que las de magisterio.
Conozco un caso cercano, que además conozco a la chica en persona, es amiga de mi prima, y se lo montó muy pero que muy bien. Ella siempre tuvo claro que quería una vida "de película" su mayor interés en la vida era viajar y la música. Como para cantante no iba, dijo, pues el inglés es el idioma internacional, voy a estudiar filología y me recorro el mundo.
De momento le ha ido según lo planificado. Empezó dando clases tanto a niños como a adultos cuando ya estaba por la mitad de la carrera. Con eso se costeó estancias en UK, Irlanda y USA. Con esa experiencia durante los veranos, volvía a España con mejor nivel de listening y speaking y le servía para hacer CV. Trabajando como aupair e incluso dando clases de español en los países que estuvo. Trabajó tb. como recepcionista de hotel, en agencias de viajes en UK y estuvo un tiempo de azafata en una compañía para poder realizar más viajes.
Ahora lo que se de ella es que se fue hace unos 4 años a Australia y ahí sigue. Montó una empresa con otra chica australiana de eventos, RRHH para hostelería y servicios, da cursos de español para empresas y ofrece packs de deportes y guía para grupos de turistas. Ahora se asociaron con otra empresa nueva de grabación de videoclips, producción y fotografía y están sacando más pasta ambas empresas.
Hizo un FP allí enfocado a negocios, algo como administración y finanzas de aquí, pero con más enfoque emprendedor y claro eso le ha aportado conocimientos además de conocer más gente para tener acuerdos de negocios, (networking empresarial).
Vamos que planificó muy bien el estilo de vida que quería y le ha salido que ni pintado.
Creo que tiene 33 años y un CV de la leche. Mi prima estuvo el año pasado visitándola y dijo que muy posiblemente si la empresa seguía a ese ritmo se compraría un piso o casa allí porque la calidad de vida/ocio/deporte/cultura era algo que ni de lejos lo había encontrado en ningún otro país. 
Y este año iré yo con mi prima a pasar 3 meses de fiesta y surfear, de paso miraré si puedo ampliar el negocio por allí y tantearé el tema conociendo a gente de startups en eventos de networking.


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Abr 2015)

pepejoaki dijo:


> Yo soy Licenciado (y Doctor) en Filología Inglesa. (además de otras cosas). Si te gusta muchísimo el tema, es un extraordinario baño cultural y no me arrepiento de haberla elegido a los 18 años. Ahora bien, para vivir bien de ello, tienes que ser de los mejores. Destacar y demostrar que tienes más intereses y más mundo. Para que te llamen para ser profe universitario en USA, para asesorar en organismos internacionales, para mil cosas. Y para trabajar a alto nivel en temas como relaciones institucionales, por ejemplo.
> 
> Terminé en 1996 y nunca he estado en el paro. Es verdad que hice oposiciones. Pero no vivo de ellas hace tiempo.



Si, tiene tiron, mas por lo que pones, no es dar clases, es orientarla hacia el comercio internacional, las relaciones internacionales y demás, en organismo como la ONU y afines, una carrera asi con formaciones complementarias tiene que ser muy valorada, sobre todo tema financiero, mercados, estudios de diversas indoles que se cuecen en esos organismos y requieren equipos multidisciplinares

Por supuestisimo, todo fuera de españa, aqui un filologo ingles es algo asi como un perro verde que se dedica a dar clases a crios y de recuperación


----------



## ferengi (9 Abr 2015)

billyjoe87 dijo:


> Fuente: Titulaciones que dan luz al empleo - Diario JAEN



Supongo que por ejemplo los que esten dando clases particulares... contaran como parados..::


----------



## pepejoaki (9 Abr 2015)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Si, tiene tiron, mas por lo que pones, no es dar clases, es orientarla hacia el comercio internacional, las relaciones internacionales y demás, en organismo como la ONU y afines, una carrera asi con formaciones complementarias tiene que ser muy valorada, sobre todo tema financiero, mercados, estudios de diversas indoles que se cuecen en esos organismos y requieren equipos multidisciplinares
> 
> Por supuestisimo, todo fuera de españa, aqui un filologo ingles es algo asi como un perro verde que se dedica a dar clases a crios y de recuperación



Exacto. Yo no vivo exactamente de la Filología, sino del "mundo" que me dio la filología. Ahora si te lo tomas como una carrera para ser profe y tener 3 meses de vacaciones (yo lo he sido) es también legítimo, aunque ahi dependes del empleo público. Y si decides hacer esta carrera por descarte, mal asunto, porque si no te gusta no hay nada que hacer.


----------



## Kuja (9 Abr 2015)

na vamos, con todo eso que me habéis dicho y mas gente me ha contado...creo que es suficiente.
No va ser lo mío pasar por la universidad...


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Abr 2015)

pepejoaki dijo:


> Exacto. Yo no vivo exactamente de la Filología, sino del "mundo" que me dio la filología. Ahora si te lo tomas como una carrera para ser profe y tener 3 meses de vacaciones (yo lo he sido) es también legítimo, aunque ahi dependes del empleo público. Y si decides hacer esta carrera por descarte, mal asunto, porque si no te gusta no hay nada que hacer.



Si, conoci tambien a un filologo vasco que estaba enredado en estudios linguisticos para programas informaticos, creando tesaurus y no se que cosas, no controlo, no soy filologo

A mi me jode que se desprestigie algo sin conocerlo, las carreras tienen muchas salidas, depende cual, no es todo dar clases, sacar oposiciones y esas chorradas, y filologias tienen muchas aplicaciones, hasta en la informatica para programas linguisticos y motores de busqueda


----------



## Kuja (9 Abr 2015)

Rocker dijo:


> Si te lo sabes montar bien después de tener la carrera y tiras por meterte en el sector empresarial sí que puedes tener más futuro que con turismo.
> La otra opción es que quieras la carrera para opositar por secundaria y ser profe con trabajo fijo, pero las oposiciones no son para todo el mundo, son muy duras las de secundaria, muchísimo más que las de magisterio.
> Conozco un caso cercano, que además conozco a la chica en persona, es amiga de mi prima, y se lo montó muy pero que muy bien. Ella siempre tuvo claro que quería una vida "de película" su mayor interés en la vida era viajar y la música. Como para cantante no iba, dijo, pues el inglés es el idioma internacional, voy a estudiar filología y me recorro el mundo.
> De momento le ha ido según lo planificado. Empezó dando clases tanto a niños como a adultos cuando ya estaba por la mitad de la carrera. Con eso se costeó estancias en UK, Irlanda y USA. Con esa experiencia durante los veranos, volvía a España con mejor nivel de listening y speaking y le servía para hacer CV. Trabajando como aupair e incluso dando clases de español en los países que estuvo. Trabajó tb. como recepcionista de hotel, en agencias de viajes en UK y estuvo un tiempo de azafata en una compañía para poder realizar más viajes.
> ...



GrACIAS, viven ustedes unas vidas muy ways


----------



## Nerblu (10 Abr 2015)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No, mejor que hagas una ingeniería pero es mucho mas jodida y no creo que te sirva para mucho como hace 30 años



Hace 30 años un injeniería era una injeniería, no como ahora que cualquier tonto puede ser "hingeniero"..


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (10 Abr 2015)

> ¿Merece la pena estudiar Filología Inglesa?



¿Merece la pena saber inglés? Sip. Si alguien sabe un segundo idioma en este planeta, tienes muchas probabilidades de que ese segundo idioma sea inglés. 

¿Merece la pena tener un título de inglés? Si te lo van a pedir en un trabajo por el asunto de la titulitis, si. Por cuestión de saber inglés, no. Cuantos más títulos de inglés, menos idea suele tener de inglés el sujeto. Eso si, la gramática impecable. 

A los ingleses que estudian español, les hacen aprenderse chorradas como la diferencia entre vaca y baca de coche. ¿Implica que sepan español? No pero cuando ven un coche de los años 60 con la baca en el techo, saben que es baca con "b".  Luego vienen a España de vacaciones y no tienen ni puta idea de hablar. Pues con el proficiency lo mismo. 

¿Merece la pena estudiar Filología Inglesa en España? Ni de coña.


----------



## ensenaringlesencasa (17 Abr 2015)

Joeng Jan dijo:


> .............
> Siento decirlo pero *gente que hable inglés + español hay muchísimos*.
> 
> A no ser que quieras ser profesor (y chungo...nativos, no lo olvides) es que no hace ni falta hablarlo con super mega nivel C2-oxford-cambridge-superman.
> .....



Hola a todos,

Soy ingeniero (sí, otro más en el foro  ), trabajo en el sector de la automoción. El otro día hablaba con un proveedor local que va a ser auditado por.... adivinen, alguien que no sabe español. Para preparar bien la visita, llamé al gerente de esta pequeña empresa y le pregunté si en su empresa tienen conocimientos para realizar la auditoria en inglés o francés.

Como me dijo que él mismo hablaba bien inglés, acto seguido continué la conversación en inglés. Aunque era por teléfono debió ponerse pálido, porque comenzó a balbucear y a entrecortarse con ummm.....ummmm.... finalmente tras dos minutos constaté que su nivel no pasa de intermedio-bajo

Al final, la auditoria la sacaremos adelante en inglés (con mi ayuda, claro), pero el tipo ha perdido ya de entrada muchas posibilidades de ser homologado. Por falta de honestidad, para empezar...

Así que ojo con los que "hablan inglés"
. La diferencia entre hablarlo muy bien o regular puede ser decisiva.

Un saludo


----------



## nimileurista (17 Abr 2015)

Estas carreras de corto,pego,pinto y coloreo no llevan a ninguna parte


----------



## saritaweb (19 Sep 2015)

No, ni filologia inglesa ni ningún otro idioma. Pues el saber más idiomas no va a ser un criterio diferenciador positivo a medida que pase el tiempo. De hecho en 2020 el no saber tal o cual idioma no supondrá ningún problema para comunicarte con una persona, y en 2030 directamente no tendrá ninguna relevancia el saber un idioma, por ejemplo, para obtener puestos de trabajo (salvo excepciones). Pues las apps y conexión personal a la red traducirá simultáneamente de emisor a receptor casi como si estuvieses hablando de tú a tú en el mismo idioma. De hecho, la eliminación de la barrera idiomática será uno de los factores claves para la aceleración del avance tecno-científico a nivel mundial en este siglo XXI.

Actualmente falta mejorar las bases de datos de los traductores, luego la velocidad y posteriormente el sonido, pronunciación y aplicación definitiva en los dispositivos (los cuales a su vez irán integrándose e interactuando con el cuerpo humano).

Si dicho estudio lo necesitas para su aplicación a corto plazo, para otras aplicaciones prácticas en la vida diaria y/o porque simplemente te apasiona el estudio de la filología, perfecto. De lo contrario, y sobretodo si buscas una salida laboral en la ya poco alagüeña perspectiva en la actualidad de esta carrera, no lo recomiendo.


----------



## Ohenry (22 Sep 2015)

saritaweb dijo:


> No, ni filologia inglesa ni ningún otro idioma. Pues el saber más idiomas no va a ser un criterio diferenciador positivo a medida que pase el tiempo. De hecho en 2020 el no saber tal o cual idioma no supondrá ningún problema para comunicarte con una persona, y en 2030 directamente no tendrá ninguna relevancia el saber un idioma, por ejemplo, para obtener puestos de trabajo (salvo excepciones). Pues las apps y conexión personal a la red traducirá simultáneamente de emisor a receptor casi como si estuvieses hablando de tú a tú en el mismo idioma. De hecho, la eliminación de la barrera idiomática será uno de los factores claves para la aceleración del avance tecno-científico a nivel mundial en este siglo XXI.
> 
> Actualmente falta mejorar las bases de datos de los traductores, luego la velocidad y posteriormente el sonido, pronunciación y aplicación definitiva en los dispositivos (los cuales a su vez irán integrándose e interactuando con el cuerpo humano).
> 
> Si dicho estudio lo necesitas para su aplicación a corto plazo, para otras aplicaciones prácticas en la vida diaria y/o porque simplemente te apasiona el estudio de la filología, perfecto. De lo contrario, y sobretodo si buscas una salida laboral en la ya poco alagüeña perspectiva en la actualidad de esta carrera, no lo recomiendo.





Hay ya aplicaciones muy buenas. Probad con "Translate with speech". Para hacer turismo por todo el orbe sobra.


----------



## Ohenry (23 Sep 2015)

El problema, querido quehaydelomio, es que un titulo sacado dos anyos antes, sea el de Cambridge o el de Harvard o el de Alcala del Jucar, no garantiza en absoluto que sigas teniendo ese nivel en el momento presente. Esos saberes, esos skills, se olvidan muy rapido sino se practican. El lenguaje especialmente, y no me vengais ahora de supermanes poliglotas que no olvidais nada. Chorradas y pollas de 30 cm a vuestros amigos, aqui lo que es: al anyo de no practicar un idioma ya has perdido mucha fluidez.


----------

